# Into The Mouth Of Evil...



## kevyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Why I love Retics!


----------



## Bryony (Sep 28, 2004)

did you do the yawning trick?
lol
stick your finger in their mouth so they loose the yawn he he he he he


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 28, 2004)

who else here really really hates it when Kevyn put pics up?????? lmao I gonna move over there I reckon


----------



## kevyn (Sep 28, 2004)

She was definately not yawning. Those teeth aren't just for show.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 28, 2004)

Shift to Canada. Are you mad :shock:
Read this --> http://www.mb21.co.uk/fun/fun046.shtml


----------



## kevyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Now that's funny! Especially the hell freezes over bit. I think that could be said for any Canadian team winning the Stanely Cup. Mind you there won't be any Stanely Cup this year. Too Funny. Can't wait for Mystic to see this.


----------



## Bryony (Sep 28, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 28, 2004)

> who else here really really hates it when Kevyn put pics up??????



Me! I feel jealous when I see the retics and nauseous when I see the mutant geckoes and stuff  Look at those pics! That's a beast to respect.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 28, 2004)

Mighty fine set of chompers on those retics Kevyn! Now I know why your hand looked the way it did! :shock:


----------



## stiffler (Sep 28, 2004)

How big will this retic get to Kevyn? BTW she looks awesome. Do you guys have any rainbow boas? They look unreal.


----------



## phantom (Sep 28, 2004)

me too


----------



## kevyn (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't have any Rainbow Boas, but not because Meaghan hasen't been asking. I just don't really have any plans on working with them. They are nice snakes though. 

As for the Retic, it will get anywhere from 15-20ft. That's about average for them. Though they can get way bigger.


----------



## dobermanmick (Sep 29, 2004)

Great stuff Kev i love seeing your pics ! 

Fuscus that was one of the funniest things i have read for a long time :lol::lol:


----------



## MysticLizzards (Sep 29, 2004)

Ya Canadians are one of a kind


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 29, 2004)

And I complain about how cold Adeliade gets. What a Wuss.


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah fuscy sent that link to my friend Jane in Alberta. Canada. She'll get a laugh out of it too. She's an Aussie, with a Canadian accent. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Tommo (Sep 29, 2004)

rodentrancher said:


> Yeah fuscy sent that link to my friend Jane in Alberta. Canada. She'll get a laugh out of it too. She's an Aussie, with a Canadian accent. Cheers Cheryl



shes not aussie if she has a canadian accent


----------



## kevyn (Sep 29, 2004)

It's actually not that cold here. It's crazy hot in this part of Canada during the summer. We were about 40degrees here almost everyday. It's cold in the winter, but I'm a wuss too. We haven't really had -20 much.


----------



## herptrader (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: RE: Into The Mouth Of Evil...*



Fuscus said:


> Shift to Canada. Are you mad :shock:
> Read this --> http://www.mb21.co.uk/fun/fun046.shtml



Hey you have not lived until you have had New Years eve celebrations down beside the frozen Red River. At -40C the beer freezes in the neck of the bottle in about 5 minutes so you have to drink it quick and store the unopened ones in a warm esky.

When BBQ'ing at -20C you have about 90 seconds to get to the BBQ and turn the steaks before your toes go numb.... if you are in bare feet and cannot be bothered putting shoes on.

The ice biking is fun though. This page is shows my son and I: http://users.rcn.com/icebike/Turnbull/RiverRide99.html


----------



## kevyn (Sep 29, 2004)

I've wanted to do some down hill mountain biking in the winter, but Meaghan won't let me. She thinks I'd hurt myself for some reason.

To tell you the truth I could do without winter. I wouldn't mind living on Vancouver Island. No winter there, just a bit of rain. Either way, winter here beats Toronto's winters. It dosen't really snow there, just lots of cold and an evil wind chill factor (something you spoiled Aussies probably never heard of). At least the snow boarding here is great.


----------



## MysticLizzards (Sep 29, 2004)

you would hurt you'r self just to prove a point


----------



## trader (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Mystic Lizzards.  What part of Canada are you from? I may have missed it in a previous post...(We were away last weekend celebrating our wedding anniversary in Tasmania!!! Fantastic time, awesome beautiful state and the 'Spirit of Tasmania' bringing us over was splendid!) :wink: I grew up in Manitoba, lived awhile near Vancouver in Chilliwack where our 3 children were born, then moved back to Winnipeg where I met my now Aussie husband in my parents backyard by the Red River at a barBQ.  Cheers, Jude


----------



## Tommo (Sep 29, 2004)

> She thinks I'd hurt myself for some reason.



of course, we have all seen the bite pics


----------



## MysticLizzards (Sep 29, 2004)

Trader I live in Kamloops BC


----------

